# Clifford car alarm



## Danielmccarter (May 1, 2014)

have a clifford Model RS3.5 and the remote has a part number of RPN479/v/p/x and a python remote RPN479/v/p/c. I need a replacement for the clifford 
Is there a replacement for theseThanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you try eBay?


----------



## Danielmccarter (May 1, 2014)

yes I have grid eBay


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Danielmccarter said:


> yes I have grid eBay




Merriam-Webster Dictionary: grid


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Moved to the Car Audio and Alarms forum

BG


----------

